# Important information regarding taking pets abroad!



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I think my best friend Briarose has touched upon this or a similar subject before after she was told about some of the potential fatal diseases that your dog can pick up when travelling to Foreign Countries with you. I think she met a british lady whilst touring around Portugal last winter who frightened the life out of her regarding the dangers her 2 Welshies faced and I know Briarose, like many of us had never heard of these particualar diseases before and was unaware of the risks to her 2 dogs. Like all of us seem to be, she was aware of Rabies and Ticks etc but the diseases this lady spoke of were completely unknown to my friend and it would appear to a lot of others too. I know I had never heard of them myself. Anyway Briar immediately looked into all this whilst she was away and eventually took both her dogs to a local vet for advice and treatment and the vet confirmed that the information this lady had told her was indeed very accurate and very true. If Briarose hadn't met that lady she would have remained in complete ignorance and god forbid the risks she may have unknowingly been taking with her 2 beloved dogs!

I came across this newspaper article when doing some research into another matter and thought it might be helpful to other members who also like to travel abroad with their pets as if they are like me and Briarose they too may be unaware of the potential dangers our foreign trips could have for our 4 legged friends if we do not get them properly treated. www.telegraph.co.uk/global/main.jhtml?xml=/global/2004/05/17/npet16.xml

Sue


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Sonesta said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I think my best friend Briarose has touched upon this or a similar subject before after she was told about some of the potential fatal diseases that your dog can pick up when travelling to Foreign Countries with you. I think she met a british lady whilst touring around Portugal last winter who frightened the life out of her regarding the dangers her 2 Welshies faced and I know Briarose, like many of us had never heard of these particualar diseases before and was unaware of the risks to her 2 dogs. Like all of us seem to be, she was aware of Rabies and Ticks etc but the diseases this lady spoke of were completely unknown to my friend and it would appear to a lot of others too. I know I had never heard of them myself. Anyway Briar immediately looked into all this whilst she was away and eventually took both her dogs to a local vet for advice and treatment and the vet confirmed that the information this lady had told her was indeed very accurate and very true. If Briarose hadn't met that lady she would have remained in complete ignorance and god forbid the risks she may have unknowingly been taking with her 2 beloved dogs!
> 
> ...


This is why on MHF I have consistently advised against taking your pets abroad after receiving the same warning from my vet.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Sue I posted some info on the following link
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-44690-0.html maybe a Mod could merge your post with that as it is very important (maybe make it a sticky).

I have already spoken to our own Vet ref heartworm tablets and also a collar for next winter................the Vet should also check that your pet hasn't caught heartworm before administering the tablets, as the vet in Portugal told me it was potentially fatal if they have the tablets but are also carrying the heartworm.

From the little I know reading posts here the dangers can be worse at certain times of the year too.

*Edit just to add I notice that the article is now 4 years old, I wonder if there has been anymore new research since that time....figures etc Also our own vet said he was more aware of things lately, as I suppose the info etc that our vets have could have changed since 2004 ? hopefully so.
Last Updated: 12:01am BST 17/05/2004


----------

